# inshore guides



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

coming from Texas in Sept . or Oct.. looking for a gooood inshore guide and reccomendations on place to stay...will be bringing a 22 ft.champion cc...so need place to park and charge batteries.....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Call brad king with south again charters!


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Fished with Brad on Monday, had a great trip. Would definitely recommend him.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Bunch of outstsanding inshore guides in this area. Do a search on here and you will end up with more info that you can probably imagine.

Capt. Wes Rozier is a good guide. I don't know Capt. Brad but he always posts great reports and seems to catch the fish.

As far as places to stay, I would look on VRBO.com and see if I could find a house or condo on there to rent for the time here. Just a thought.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

+1 on Capt. Brad. Also, check visitpensacola.com for lodging reimbursement offer. Could come close to paying for your place to stay.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't go wrong with either capt Wes or capt brad...great guys and great fishermen


----------



## fknfrnk13 (Mar 29, 2011)

South Again Charters all the way!


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

got it booked with Brad .......thanks for the help


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Visiting place to rent and place to stay - see my add*

First, I am not trying to violate any of the rules of this board. If I am doing anything wrong in posting this, I apologize in advance. 

There was some reference to VRBO earlier and I wanted to let this guy know I have a great house on the water for rent - daily, weekly, and monthly - at very reasonable rates.

I am a member and have a house that is on a canal with a community boat launch and its own private dock. Plenty of room for your trailer . The house is nicer than I can take pic's and is well taken care of. I live across the street. You will see that the rates are VERY reasonable as compared to a hotel or beach stay. Mention you are from this forum, and I will give you a 10% discount if the house isn't already discounted for a daily/weekly stay.

If I am in town, maybe we can wet some lines together. I have a 19.5 Carolina Skiff.


http://www.vacationrentals.com/vaca...m_campaign=E_owner-inquiry_DB_O_20100413_prop pg_text_LPROP&utm_medium=email&utm_content=prop pg_text_LPROP&utm_term=

Give me a call at 850-221-4874 if you have any questions. 

Thanks to all in advance,

Boatnbob (Bob)


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

got it Bob......thanx.......printed it off and will show the BOSS (wife)


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just saw this morning, Just wanted to thank everyone for the recommendations!! It is really cool to be suggested in the same sentence as Capt. Wes!!!!! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

see ya in October ,, Brad........bringin the THREE SEAS champion


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

3 more days


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

got the trip in despite the WIND....fishin was OK but,, who cares ....we had a blast with Brad.....anyone wanting a fun trip with a great guy...???? we'll BEEEE BACKKKK


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the plug!!! That was one heck of as windy day!! What was our final Tally.......... 5 Redfish, 6 or 7 trout and a Flounder?

You guys were alot of fun and I hope to see you again next year1!!


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

oh yeah....THE ROADS BETWEEN TEXAS AND PENSACOLA SUCK.....i thought i was gonna beat a hole in the bottom of my boat pulling it back home .....TAX DOLLARS AT WORK .....MY AZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## threeseas (Jul 28, 2011)

you guys better check out moestackleshop.com lots of stuff for the salty crowd.....


----------

